# new puppy xxxl bully iron cross bloodline



## CAPO

heres some pictures of my new xxxl bully CAPO


----------



## P_RsMaxx

Wow, thats a stocky looking little guy. How old is he?


----------



## CAPO

oh yes haha, he is only 7 weeks old as of now, by time full grown looking at 125-135

all gonna be hard working muscle none of this supplements and everythin, all natural, setting up workout area and everything for him

his mother and father are beasts to


----------



## American_Pit13

Hes adorable! Gonna be a thick little bully


----------



## P_RsMaxx

125-135, that is huge... U have pics of his parents?


----------



## CAPO

his parents are 383 stroker (sir)and Scandal(dam), the pictures are copy rited on there website so im not able to post the link or pictures, and i dont want to send the link as i dont want to advertise for another kennel, but there iron cross bloodline

his father stroker is 122lbs at 26 months

his mother scandal is 90+ lbs at only 11 months

breeder expects 125-135, hes so cute and gonna be massive!

going to post pictures as he grows up definetly!


----------



## bahamutt99

They bred a female at under a year? If I'm reading that right, that sucks. Glad you're happy with your puppy, though. I hope he ends up being all that you want in a dog.


----------



## P_RsMaxx

Cool, found the parents. They are good looking dogs. But wow, they are pricey.... I am curious to see how your pup turns out. Enjoy...


----------



## CAPO

no, shes not under a year now, she was under a year last time they updated there female page for her, and yea there pricey but, there one of the best of the best, breed big pits, and im looking forward to seeing him grow up to!


----------



## aimee235

That's a cute chunky puppy.


----------



## bahamutt99

I would be happier if they could call them AmBullies instead of 'pitbulls,' but whatever floats their boat. Are you going to show your pup in the bully shows?


----------



## jmejiaa

Cute puppy!


----------



## meganc66

He is really cute! Very cute AmBully


----------



## dixieland

He is adorable!I think bully puppies are just the cutest things!


----------



## 9361

WOW only 7 weeks old? He's huge.


----------



## DueceAddicTed

That is a big boy lol. He is adorable its going to be fun watching him grow up. 
I will be expecting constant updates on his progression !!! lolll


----------



## Black Rabbit

Wow what a gorgeous pup he's gunna be a big ol boy


----------



## CAPO

thanks everyone!!!!! i really appreciate the comments!

and i will update pictures alot of him, hes amazing!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

Welcome to the site Capo... You know, I'm stoked to have you here and I reeeeally hope you stick around. I really want to see how an ICK dog progresses from puphood til senior citizen lol!


----------



## StaffyDaddy

Nice Am Bully! Cute guy for sure


----------



## Black Rabbit

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Welcome to the site Capo... You know, I'm stoked to have you here and I reeeeally hope you stick around. I really want to see how an ICK dog progresses from puphood til senior citizen lol!


I second that :goodpost:


----------



## vdubbinya

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Welcome to the site Capo... You know, I'm stoked to have you here and I reeeeally hope you stick around. I really want to see how an ICK dog progresses from puphood til senior citizen lol!


:goodpost:X2............ man that's a purty pup. i've never been a fan of those prices but if u got it get it lmao  one day maybe!


----------



## CAPO

oh i will be here for sure and will be sticking around definetly! and i will be making a thread that will update as he gets older and older, i appreciate guys i really do, this is why going to stick around, tons of pitbull lovers!

thanks everyone ! you guys are awesome!


----------



## CAPO

would like to enter him in puppy of the month to, but not sure how to, still new to the forum haha


----------



## Sydney

You would have to wait for April entries to open up, I am thinking they should be wrapping up March's poll any day now


----------



## CAPO

ok thank you!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy

vdubbinya said:


> :goodpost:X2............ man that's a purty pup. i've never been a fan of those prices but if u got it get it lmao  one day maybe!


lmao it aint trickin if you got it lol


----------



## CAPO

yea ive been saving up alot believe me haha, going to breed him though, thats why spent what i did on him, and hopefully going to start a kennel looking around for females now to, and looking into school for veterinary assisant or to be a licensed vet, as i know dogs and pits in general make me so happy, and no matter what they love you unconditional and this is something i could see myself making a career out of, as been through many jobs and many oppertunities and this just seems right, helping out a breed that is being banned and hated on for no reason, just because scum bag people give them a bad name, and i feel like i have to stand up for them, and many people are, so im only jumping on board


----------



## Lvis

looks like an american bulldog, very cute though

have a link to there website?


----------



## CAPO

oh no hes a pit, a bully pit not a bulldog, dont want to get in trouble linking websites

but his sir is 383 stroker and dam is scandal you can google them and sure it will send to website


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace

StaffyDaddy said:


> lmao it aint trickin if you got it lol


:rofl::goodpost: I think the first person i heard say that was Ludacris


----------



## CAPO

hahhahah i know right when i saw that instantly thought of ludacris, thanks everyone i really appreciate the interest in him, i fell in love with him when saw him!


----------



## apbtmom76

he is a good lookin boy, I like the white mark on his hindquarter


----------



## davidfitness83

CAPO said:


> yea ive been saving up alot believe me haha, going to breed him though, thats why spent what i did on him, and hopefully going to start a kennel looking around for females now to, and looking into school for veterinary assisant or to be a licensed vet, as i know dogs and pits in general make me so happy, and no matter what they love you unconditional and this is something i could see myself making a career out of, as been through many jobs and many oppertunities and this just seems right, helping out a breed that is being banned and hated on for no reason, just because scum bag people give them a bad name, and i feel like i have to stand up for them, and many people are, so im only jumping on board


Very nice dog you won't know if he is breeding quality until he matures though. Hopefully he grows up to be a healthy and sound dog.


----------



## CAPO

first off i know he is a bully, and second off, i have been working with dogs for awhile and family members are licensed vets, and own kennels, but not for bullies, and my good friends own 508 bullies which is a big breeder and kennel up here in mass, in no way shape or form did i plan to do this "overnight" and his pedigree is strong no problems with any of his dogs litters with producing, as been talking with his breeder, and he wouldnt expect for this puppy to be sold without intentions of him being bred, and hes not one of these ship a puppy out as soon as possible, hes talked with me everyday updated me with pictures non stop, this is a living for him, i understand wont know until he is matured, but i have great expectations for him, as my breeder and other kennels do to, even have had offers to stud him when hes old enough by kennels around here and down south.


----------



## CAPO

as also tufts animal hospital which is huge hospital up here dealing with all breeds, special vets and everyone fell in love with him, and say hes as healthy as he could be, and would love to see him bred, now i am going to breed him, and to tell you the truth i may not sell any of the puppies, as im not one of these guys who just offs his dogs to make money, thats rediculous as to make an assumption like that, heck i would spend thousands and thousands on them to see them live a happy life, rather to be put in a dangerous home or anything of that nature, i didnt refer to him as a "pit" i call them bully pits because there bred off of the pit, but are bullies, but to each is his own, i just dont see the need to come here and correct everyword and basically crap on what im trying to do, its just rather childish, as you say you want the breed to grow, and people to be aware?, and someone (me) is saying thats what they want to do, and are going to, and sort of shut down? i understand theres alot of steps to this and isnt something that is done overnight, but you guys also dont know about me, and about what i have been doing to prepare for this, kind of rude if you ask me.


----------



## davidfitness83

CAPO said:


> first off i know he is a bully, and second off, i have been working with dogs for awhile and family members are licensed vets, and own kennels, but not for bullies, and my good friends own 508 bullies which is a big breeder and kennel up here in mass, in no way shape or form did i plan to do this "overnight" and his pedigree is strong no problems with any of his dogs litters with producing, as been talking with his breeder, and he wouldnt expect for this puppy to be sold without intentions of him being bred, and hes not one of these ship a puppy out as soon as possible, hes talked with me everyday updated me with pictures non stop, this is a living for him, i understand wont know until he is matured, but i have great expectations for him, as my breeder and other kennels do to, even have had offers to stud him when hes old enough by kennels around here and down south.


Do you know that a properly bred breeding dog should be able to pass a health screenings ( not a vet check up prior to shipping), temperament test such as a CGC or TT, and all of this can only be done at least at 2 years old? Pedigrees do not mean anything unless your dog has a healthy body and a healthy mind. Sure the dog is very nice looking and I am fan of American Bullies but simply because your breeder tells you he is breeding worthy or some people down south want you to stud out your dog to them is not enough. You can become a backyard breeder and breed for MONEY and LOOKS or you can study this newly developed breed and find quality proven working or showing specimens that will contribute towards the improvement of the breed.


----------



## CAPO

im not going to sit here and argue back and forth about this, it kind of sounds rediculous with that, hes a backyard breeder? wouldnt you rather have someone who is with there dogs NON STOP AND DOES ALL THE BREEDINGS, and everything there at his kennel? is with all of his dogs non stop everyday? its kind of contradictorary as this is his life, and dogs are his life, and i trust him 100%, not like he just started over night aswell, hes been in this business for awhile, im done arguing its non stop no matter what is said, he dosnt do it for the love of the dogs right? this is absolutley rediculous


----------



## CAPO

his dogs have taken those tests, his father has, and to tell you the truth, im starting to rethink this whole website, as some people on here are good people, as others just like to **** on whenever possible and show how much they know about it, but have any of you worked with this breed? and have any of you had any of this dogs? and its all in how you train the dogs, im stopping now, and wish i never started this thread because of a few certain people and pretty sure not coming back to here, ill find a place where people are into giving advice not ******** on and putting there two cents in and being rude about it, im all set, but thank you to everyone else who was informative.


----------



## davidfitness83

CAPO said:


> as also tufts animal hospital which is huge hospital up here dealing with all breeds, special vets and everyone fell in love with him, and say hes as healthy as he could be, and would love to see him bred, now i am going to breed him, and to tell you the truth i may not sell any of the puppies, as im not one of these guys who just offs his dogs to make money, thats rediculous as to make an assumption like that, hell i would spend thousands and thousands on them to see them live a happy life, rather to be put in a dangerous home or anything of that nature, i didnt refer to him as a "pit" i call them bully pits because there bred off of the pit, but are bullies, but to each is his own, i just dont see the need to come here and correct everyword and basically crap on what im trying to do, its just rather childish, as you say you want the breed to grow, and people to be aware?, and someone (me) is saying thats what they want to do, and are going to, and sort of shut down? i understand theres alot of steps to this and isnt something that is done overnight, but you guys also dont know about me, and about what i have been doing to prepare for this, kind of rude if you ask me.


So these special vets want to encourage you to breed a dog that is not even near full development? The breed that is the most popular in dog shelters as well? that's kind of strange, most vets try to sell you the spay and neuter propaganda I find it odd these vets want you breeding just like that.

The problem is you thought you could spend 5k on a dog and because it was that expensive it makes it a breed worthy specimen. Nobody is trying to put you down but we are trying to make you reallize that there is more to head, bone and height on a dog. Go to petfinder.org and look up how many homeless pits need a home. If your dog passes health screenings with flying colors, he gets some working titles then sure why not continue a sucesful breeding, but all of that requires time and money. Enjoy the pup for what it is a companion not a future cash pot.


----------



## CAPO

but i just dont see is to how hes not in for the love of the dogs? heck i would soooooo much rather have someone do this who does it for a living then those who just have there dogs mate and then breed them in house and not sanitary he has licensed vets there that work at his kennel, but to each is his own as i understand that, and i understand what your saying but i would honestly rather have someone who does this for a living, who works with these dogs EVERY SINGLE DAY, than someone who works a 9-5 then comes home to take care of there dogs and puppies.


----------



## davidfitness83

CAPO said:


> his dogs have taken those tests, his father has, and to tell you the truth, im starting to rethink this whole website, as some people on here are good people, as others just like to **** on whenever possible and show how much they know about it, but have any of you worked with this breed? and have any of you had any of this dogs? and its all in how you train the dogs, im stopping now, and wish i never started this thread because of a few certain people and pretty sure not coming back to here, ill find a place where people are into giving advice not shitting on and putting there two cents in and being rude about it, im all set, but thank you to everyone else who was informative.


what tests are you speaking of? You can call us rude or but are are just trying to help the dogs not the human. The human makes the choice for the animal and that is why there are so many homeless ones.


----------



## CAPO

i just told you, im not trying to make money off this are you kidding me? i said i want to do this for a living work with dogs, open a kennel and share these dogs with people who care about them as much as me, hell when he has puppies i may keep them all for myself or give them to very close friends and kennels, you guys are taking me for someone who is just trying to make money off this and wont take care of the dogs, its rediculous, and yes when he is matured i do plan on breeding him, i dont see the problem with that, and of course as time comes to breed him he will be check from multiple vets to make sure passes everything, this is stupid, as i have adopted dogs from rescue leagues around me, and raised them, and put into new homes, you guys are way to quick to judge and to point fingers, its stupid very stupid, i could give two ***** if i spent 5k on him and have puppies and keep them all, as i love dogs, and this breed and would do anything for them, its far far not about the money, moneys the last thing here im concerned about as that is what you all seem to think its about


----------



## CAPO

i understand what your saying, i do, but you dont know me, you dont know what ive done to help these dogs, and will never know as the closest well meet is through a computer screen and its stupid to say that, ive helped plenty and plenty of homeless dogs, and have even picked them up off the street and gotten them shots, and paid out of my pocket to help them and put them in homes.


----------



## davidfitness83

CAPO said:


> yea ive been saving up alot believe me haha, going to breed him though, thats why spent what i did on him, and hopefully going to start a kennel looking around for females now to, and looking into school for veterinary assisant or to be a licensed vet, as i know dogs and pits in general make me so happy, and no matter what they love you unconditional and this is something i could see myself making a career out of, as been through many jobs and many oppertunities and this just seems right, helping out a breed that is being banned and hated on for no reason, just because scum bag people give them a bad name, and i feel like i have to stand up for them, and many people are, so im only jumping on board


correct me if I am wrong but your first scentence states that you spent a lot of money on the dog and that is why you plan on breeding him.?


----------



## CAPO

my intentions are to breed him, and i have been looking around, and have dealt with shelter dogs, and homeless ones, and have had problems with them as to you dont know where there parents are from, problems they will have, and have researched, and wanted to start out with a male bully and found him and decided to go with him, ok and your point is? you keep saying the same thing over and over about the money and breeding him, are you serious? what is your point honestly? your going to give me **** because i spent what i spent on him and plan to breed him? this is absolutley hilarious.


----------



## davidfitness83

I am not going to continue this conversation because there is absolutely no way you are going to get the point of what we are trying to tell you. Enjoy your dog!


----------



## wilcher

Did I read the original post right? The Dam is X amount of pounds at 11 months. Meaning your pup is 7 weeks, so the Dam whelped at around 9 months. I really hope it was an accidental breeding. Even if they are an established breeded with a good rep, breeding any dog at 7 months and whelping at 9 months is messed UP! It must have been her first heat. Accidents happen, so I will just hope that is what it was.


----------



## dixieland

wilcher said:


> Did I read the original post right? The Dam is X amount of pounds at 11 months. Meaning your pup is 7 weeks, so the Dam whelped at around 9 months. I really hope it was an accidental breeding. Even if they are an established breeded with a good rep, breeding any dog at 7 months and whelping at 9 months is messed UP! It must have been her first heat. Accidents happen, so I will just hope that is what it was.


He said the last time her page was updated was at that time.That that's not how old she is now.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

Well, i think we've officially managed to run off another possible long term member. Great job you guys... there's something called timing and tact. If you want to help people, please to not slam this stuff down their throats before even getting a freaking first name. To change the perception about our dogs or even prevent a litter from happening, you MUST have people skills. Those of you who do not, please don't bother putting your two cents into these intro threads.... as a matter of fact don't put your input on any member who hasn't been here for longer than 6 months. Ya'll are doing more damage than good. Thanks, the pit bull community appreciates it.


----------



## Chaos4ever

OMG BLAH BLAH BLAH. Sick of reading same old arguments. APBT vs Bully.... byb.... put the info out there if u feel you must and let people do what they may w it. B ut stop all the arguing please. Again welcome to the site hope you stick around there is a lot to learn.


----------



## CAPO

thank you i appreciate it indigo, i will stay around as it is an informative website, but just going to ignore the haters, and i am not arguing about apbt or bullies i love them both, just thought comments were rude and they were, and for as the mother that is what she weighed at 11 months, she was not bred at 11 months, please read, the father is over two years old and the mother is well over a year, thank you once again indigo i appreciate it, and thank you dixieland aswell


----------



## reddoggy

Do what you do, enjoy yer puppy! Who cares what you paid, it's your business. 
If I could make one recommendation, please educate yourself on peds, breeding, health and genetics, possible complications, and financial woes as you come along and get that name known and or champed out. Without this stuff you will end up being a back yard breeder. There's years of learning ahead of you and I am glad you found us and I hope you make an informed decision once it comes time to. Welcome to GP BTW.


----------



## performanceknls

The next person to start up the argument will get a week ban. I am sick of the arguing on the site and this is exactly what we are trying to prevent. Make your point and move on. Going round and round is not going to make more point come across any better it is just going to get you banned.

With that said enjoy your pup and if that is what type of dog you love then enjoy him he is cute. Take health testing seriously and please do them before you consider breeding him. Health problems are a HUGE issue with bully breeders but if you did your research then you know what issues you need to test for. Keep up updated I am sure he is going to grow like a weed!


----------



## CAPO

thank you guys i appreciate it, and trust me he will be checked out and watched carefully and breeding is the last on my mind right now, just watching him grow and enjoy being a puppy is enough for me, thank you guys, and his health is my number one concern and before even think i want to breed him he will be checked and have all the neccesary tests done, and if he cant be bred then, oh well i could care less, just having the dog and watching him grow up is awesome, i love dogs, and love animals, and i plan on working with animals for a living weither it be breeding, becoming a vet assistant, or all of them, and its not something thats done overnight i understand and the right steps will be taken and not an overnight operation, thank you guys i appreciate it.


----------



## Chinadog

I think its been a few days... time for more pixs!!!!


----------



## performanceknls

Yeah I am sure he has tripled in size! lol 
check out the web site and they do have some good looking bullies


----------



## Chinadog

which website?


----------



## DueceAddicTed

Google is your FRIEND Alexis ......... loll yea they do have some really nice bullies.

I'm glad your sticking around and leaving breeding as a last thought. 
Was a little worried you'd leave then I'd never get to see how awesome he turns out!
Also I agree we need weekly pix, he will be full grown before we can blink 3X lol


----------



## vdubbinya

yeah poo on the haters. stick around, alot of us would love to see the pup turn into a BIG *** DOG haha  U make the fella's with small bullies like myself envious haha


----------



## CAPO

haha thanks guys i appreciate it!, and will have new pictures of him tommarow night! thank you once again!


----------



## reddoggy

performanceknls said:


> The next person to start up the argument will get a week ban. I am sick of the arguing on the site and this is exactly what we are trying to prevent. Make your point and move on. Going round and round is not going to make more point come across any better it is just going to get you banned.
> 
> With that said enjoy your pup and if that is what type of dog you love then enjoy him he is cute. Take health testing seriously and please do them before you consider breeding him. Health problems are a HUGE issue with bully breeders but if you did your research then you know what issues you need to test for. Keep up updated I am sure he is going to grow like a weed!


Sorry Girl....... You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to performanceknls again.


----------



## gamer

nvfm...............................................


----------



## Chinadog

People dont carry the same brain thought-we all dont think alike, what you may be more knowledgeable in the OP may not be. Attacking him wont do any good in fact it would do more damage, how is anyone supposed to learn with people shoving there beliefs and "whats right" down peoples throats? So lets teach instead of chasing people off with bats!!


----------



## Black Rabbit

Send the hatred here..........:flush:
LOL stay around I wanna see how he turns out too, he's so beautiful.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

gamer said:


> You have to expect flack when your justification on breeding a dog is you spent a lot of money on a pup.


We don't need to be the people to pass judgement, nor are we in a position to tell someone what they can and cannot do with their dogs. All we can do is educate, and that doesn't mean we have to beat it into them. What we all have to remember is that we all started at one point and we've all made mistakes with these dogs. I don't think there is a single soul on this earth who have not made mistakes... we're here for the dogs yes, but to be here for the dogs we must must get through to the people and doing it this way does not work.

The next person who is found guilty of doing this kind of thing will be banned.


----------



## Black Rabbit

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> We don't need to be the people to pass judgement, nor are we in a position to tell someone what they can and cannot do with their dogs. All we can do is educate, and that doesn't mean we have to beat it into them. What we all have to remember is that we all started at one point and we've all made mistakes with these dogs. I don't think there is a single soul on this earth who have not made mistakes... we're here for the dogs yes, but to be here for the dogs we must must get through to the people and doing it this way does not work.
> 
> The next person who is found guilty of doing this kind of thing will be banned.


:goodpost: :clap: :clap:


----------



## gamer

nvm........................................................................................


----------



## Black Rabbit

No one was saying ''special'' their trying not to run people away and try to educate instead of bashing.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

gamer said:


> I held back a lot on that post and I dont see any bannable people in this thread. Why is this guy so special that we need to handle him with care?


Gamer, I quote just about everyone, and I meant nothing by that... I've got a crappy short term memory, but if you ask me what someone ate for lunch a month ago I could tell you even what seasonings are in it lol...

Special though? I don't think special... I think it's more like treating people like people, not bugs. It's not just this guy inparticular, I mean for everyone.


----------



## reddoggy

What do you think of Indigo Bully Connection's post?
I approve

Seriously, no need to jump anyone in here. The fact that mods already called for an end and it didn't end is garbage. OP has a year to make this decision, why run him off when you can educate him?
BTW, congress has deemed any dog with a big head to be a pit, LOL


----------



## magdalena

To the OP, please do your research before beginning a professional breeding program. You will soon find out that even the best breeders barely make a profit on their dogs so if you're in it for the breed and the love then you're good because being in it for the money will probably not happen. 

Between the initial cost of the dogs themselves, vet visits for the dam, hip and elbow testing for both parents (done at 2 years!) and vet visits for all of the puppies for vaccinations, dewormings and anything else that comes up along with possible expenses for C-sections if something goes wrong the money dwindles quickly.

I think the difference between a BYB and a reputable one is that a reputable breeder is prepared financially to eat those costs every breeding and put the puppies and parents health first, never letting a pup go to a new home without all its age specific vet stuff and guarantees on temperament (researching a lot on past generational lineage, etc), health and knowing how to select a pup for its potential new home.

That's quite a lot of work and most people don't (or can't) take the time and money to do it.

Your pup is cute and I hope he does not destroy Tokyo when he is full grown.


----------



## gamer

nvm.................................................................


----------



## reddoggy

Oh okay, thanks for making the point even more valid! Hope dude still wants to hang around after all the smack talk *shakes head*


----------



## Black Rabbit

gamer said:


> Actually it is not unheard of of 6 month old pups getting pregnant so that gives him what? 3 months lol


:rain::rain:

Why don't you just stay outta these threads if you can't help yourself. I honestly don't think he's gunna breed a 6 month old puppy. If you can stop stirring the pot just go cause all your snide comments are going to do is make him want to leave. We are trying to help this person not run him away with stupid comments. Behave or go home please..........................:flush:


----------



## gamer

kg420 said:


> :rain::rain:
> 
> Why don't you just stay outta these threads if you can't help yourself. I honestly don't think he's gunna breed a 6 month old puppy. If you can stop stirring the pot just go cause all your snide comments are going to do is make him want to leave. We are trying to help this person not run him away with stupid comments. Behave or go home please..........................:flush:


Yes mommy


----------



## Black Rabbit

Dude seriously stop acting like a big baby we all have opinions about things but jumping the gun and running people off the site is gunna make us as a public forum look bad. So seriously just don't respond to them is that so hard, or do you want the whole thread to get closed. That's pretty messed up this person was here to learn and now I doubt he will be back. He wanted to show off his pup and it turned into this *shakin my head* :rain: :rain:


----------



## Chinadog

Gamer... Why so hateful? I dont understand, everything was cool when you got here but it seems all you want to do is pick fights? Dont you enjoy this forum?


----------



## Black Rabbit

Chinadog said:


> Gamer... Why so hateful? I dont understand, everything was cool when you got here but it seems all you want to do is pick fights? Dont you enjoy this forum?


:clap::clap::clap: rep on the way


----------



## gamer

nvfm..........................................................


----------



## American_Pit13

gamer said:


> Actually it is not unheard of of 6 month old pups getting pregnant so that gives him what? 3 months lol


Actually I bet his pup never gets pregnant....... Since its a boy.. :hammer:


----------



## CAPO

think im stupid enough to breed my male before a year? h*ll he wont be till over a year until i do, with all proper tests taken to ensure hes healthy in everyway, and the female will wait tilll year and a half atleast or once shes past second heat, thanks guys, i appreciate it, and hes a handful i love him so much! will be taking some pictures of him playing outside today!


----------



## PittyLover314

he's such a cutie!! i like his lil chin!


----------



## bluestark

Well, not trying to bash at all. The price is way too much! wow, he is a cutie but a little over done. I am a BIG AMERICAN BULLY, thats what they are called, fan! I own five. Sorry to overtake thread but here are some:
Hulsey's Dozer: (He is a classic Ambully)








Hulsey's Lil Trinity: (pocket Ambully) She is 11 months in this pic.








7 months in this pic:








Hulsey's Nala: 5 months in pic.. She is from SKK, and is off RE SHANE:
















Hulsey's Deisel at 4 months:








Hulsey's Boogie at 4 months: Boogie should be pocket also

















Please let your boy be an Ambassador for our breed (The American Bully) and show him actively. Get at least points on the board for him before you breed him. Most of the people on here do not know a lot on the breed as I have seen this. I do, and know what it takes to make these dogs shed a good light on the "pit bull". Do research, keep learning for ICK, and you will go far. Good luck with your little pup!


----------



## dixieland

gamer said:


> Wow that is the best looking pup I have ever seen. I hope you breed her and she has lots of really thick puppies for you! Awesome pup!





gamer said:


> Let me try again I will edit my posts for you guys


Wow I love the way you edited your post!:flush::hammer:Why do you continue to go into bully threads if you don't like them?You know you don't have to answer every post you don't like.


bluestark said:


> Well, not trying to bash at all. The price is way too much! wow, he is a cutie but a little over done. I am a BIG AMERICAN BULLY, thats what they are called, fan! I own five. Sorry to overtake thread but here are some:
> Hulsey's Dozer: (He is a classic Ambully)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hulsey's Lil Trinity: (pocket Ambully) She is 11 months in this pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7 months in this pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hulsey's Nala: 5 months in pic.. She is from SKK, and is off RE SHANE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hulsey's Deisel at 4 months:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hulsey's Boogie at 4 months: Boogie should be pocket also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please let your boy be an Ambassador for our breed (The American Bully) and show him actively. Get at least points on the board for him before you breed him. Most of the people on here do not know a lot on the breed as I have seen this. I do, and know what it takes to make these dogs shed a good light on the "pit bull". Do research, keep learning for ICK, and you will go far. Good luck with your little pup!


There are quite a few people here that know a good deal about bullies.Not everyone here is ignorant to them,we just have a few bad apples in the bunch.


----------



## Black Rabbit

dixieland said:


> Wow I love the way you edited your post!:flush::hammer:Why do you continue to go into bully threads if you don't like them?You know you don't have to answer every post you don't like.
> 
> There are quite a few people here that know a good deal about bullies.Not everyone here is ignorant to them,we just have a few bad apples in the bunch.


Agreed on both.


----------



## Chinadog

bluestark said:


> Most of the people on here do not know a lot on the breed as I have seen this. I do, and know what it takes to make these dogs shed a good light on the "pit bull".!


Thats a little narrowminded.. seeing as though you dont know ANYBODY here. There are a lot of people on here that are very knowledgeable about bullies.
lol


----------



## gamer

Chinadog said:


> Thats a little narrowminded.. seeing as though you dont know ANYBODY here. There are a lot of people on here that are very knowledgeable about bullies.
> lol


hence calling them pit bulls


----------



## bluestark

I did not call them "pit bulls"... They are American Bullies and that is what I called them. Although, they are a part of what everyone calls the "pit bull" <<notice the quotations.... I did not say everyone was clueless on the breed. I just said that they are some people on here that obviously do not know the breed. Hence calling them big pits, and bully pits. I do know quite a few people on here and do not know where you got that from... HAHA, I am also a moderator on another forum, so I have to be doing something right. I am trying to help educate and I am sooo sorry if I offened anyone and if anyone wants to have a chat on the American Bully, let me know, otherwise I am obviously below most here, and do not know my place. Thanks yall!


----------



## Chinadog

Thats all fine and dandy that your a mod on another forum or that you "know" a few people here but saying that "most" people here dont know about bullies, its kind of belittling in a way and a false assumption. Oh and if your talking about "your place" number posts have NOTHING to do with "place" its just insulting. 

On a lighter note.. I LOVE the crop on your dogs!


----------



## bluestark

No, that is not what I meant. It must not be my "place" to help someone out and tell them what I do know about the breed. I did not mean that in any way insulting or belittling. I am sorry for that. I was trying to help the guy out, and there is no American Bully section here, and I honestly haven't seen that many people here with the American Bully. Or at least more than the classic style.
On the lighter note:
Thanks for compliments. I have actually got bashed to h*ll and back on their ear crops. Saying they are too short. I love them, our vet did exactly how I asked. Trinity's is the shortest and they don't stand up, they lay on her head, which is how I wanted it. Hers is what our vet considers the Battle crop. Dozers however, stand erect when he is listening. His are perfect also! His is considered the short crop to our vet. But again thanks


----------



## DueceAddicTed

Sharing your knowledge on the breed is more then welcome. The only problem was the statement you made about


> Most of the people on here do not know a lot on the breed as I have seen this.


 your words exactly.
There are several Bullie owners on this thread alone. We have many wonderful bullies owners as members, moderator and forum managers. 
Your dogs are good looking, please feel free to share what you know as long as it is done constructively.


----------



## dixieland

Chinadog said:


> Thats all fine and dandy that your a mod on another forum or that you "know" a few people here but saying that "most" people here dont know about bullies, its kind of belittling in a way and a false assumption. Oh and if your talking about "your place" number posts have NOTHING to do with "place" its just insulting.
> 
> On a lighter note.. I LOVE the crop on your dogs!





DueceAddicTed said:


> Sharing your knowledge on the breed is more then welcome. The only problem was the statement you made about your words exactly.
> There are several Bullie owners on this thread alone. We have many wonderful bullies owners as members, moderator and forum managers.
> Your dogs are good looking, please feel free to share what you know as long as it is done constructively.


:goodpost:
Actually I like to think that it's everybody's place to help educate other members on stuff they do not know and would like to.
I have learned the most here then on any other board.And that includes stuff about bullies (which I love).Which is why I continue to stick around.I love this breed as well as bullies,and this board lets me share that with everyone.

On a side note,I do love your dogs bluestark.They are beautiful.ANd I can't wait to see how the op's puppy turns out!He's gonna turn alot of heads!


----------



## gamer

bluestark said:


> No, that is not what I meant. It must not be my "place" to help someone out and tell them what I do know about the breed. I did not mean that in any way insulting or belittling. I am sorry for that. I was trying to help the guy out, and there is no American Bully section here, and I honestly haven't seen that many people here with the American Bully. Or at least more than the classic style.
> On the lighter note:
> Thanks for compliments. I have actually got bashed to h*ll and back on their ear crops. Saying they are too short. I love them, our vet did exactly how I asked. Trinity's is the shortest and they don't stand up, they lay on her head, which is how I wanted it. Hers is what our vet considers the Battle crop. Dozers however, stand erect when he is listening. His are perfect also! His is considered the short crop to our vet. But again thanks


I think Back to the Bullies is a place for the breed. Could be wrong though


----------



## reddoggy

gamer said:


> I think Back to the Bullies is a place for the breed. Could be wrong though


Yeah you are.
B2B is a forum meant to promote a radio show. All breeds are welcomed on GP but the focus is on all bully breeds. This is GoPitBull not GoAPBT and as I've said before, pit doesn't just mean APBT. Argue it all you want, politics is what it is. If you wanna argue the same tired point about how only the APBT is the true pit bull, well I'd have to say that by your own standard the APBT isn't an APBT unless it's been in the box and made it out to go in again.
Congress had deemed any dog that looks like a pit bull or is descended from the pit bull as a pit bull. And I'd have to go with the man on this one considering it is an American dog. Do I call my Bullies pit bulls, yes. Do I call them APBT, no and I make it a point to distinguish the difference anytime someone calls them anything but, with the exception of myself because I can assume that I already know the difference.


----------



## gamer

reddoggy said:


> Yeah you are.
> B2B is a forum meant to promote a radio show. All breeds are welcomed on GP but the focus is on all bully breeds. This is GoPitBull not GoAPBT and as I've said before, pit doesn't just mean APBT. Argue it all you want, politics is what it is. If you wanna argue the same tired point about how only the APBT is the true pit bull, well I'd have to say that by your own standard the APBT isn't an APBT unless it's been in the box and made it out to go in again.
> Congress had deemed any dog that looks like a pit bull or is descended from the pit bull as a pit bull. And I'd have to go with the man on this one considering it is an American dog. Do I call my Bullies pit bulls, yes. Do I call them APBT, no and I make it a point to distinguish the difference anytime someone calls them anything but, with the exception of myself because I can assume that I already know the difference.


Gotcha thanks


----------



## bahamutt99

CAPO said:


> think im stupid enough to breed my male before a year? h*ll he wont be till over a year until i do, with all proper tests taken to ensure hes healthy in everyway, and the female will wait tilll year and a half atleast or once shes past second heat!


Pssst... Give yourself until 2-3 years or better. He has to be at least 2 to get his OFA health-testing done, same with the female. And it will take you at least that long to get show titles, working titles, etc. If you're going to do it, make sure you do it right. Don't give the vultures and breeder-nitpickers (like myself) any reason to poke at what you're doing.


----------



## CAPO

to each is his own on price of dogs, he was what he was because of who his father is, and mother, and who there dams and sirs are, and hes a 3x q-ball breeding, and if any of you follow them, she passed away, and was a prized bullie, now that is not why i spent what i spent on him, wanted one of the best bullies so i went w him, to each is his own, i have had many rescued and adopted, full breed pits, and decided wanted to dish out savings i have had, because always wanted a bullie, thanks everyone, learning more and more everyday, got two new pictures from today for you guys to


----------



## CAPO

Capo in his jacket and bone brother got him, haha hes so cute


and him outside today, will have shots of him playing soon, need to borrow the girlfriends camera, i bought her, haha, but will be up soon!



sorry about the first pictures, im not sure why it wouldnt let me upload these ones, so i had to delete the first ones it said


----------



## bluestark

I do understand the importance of bloodlines. BUT with that being said I have a direct daughter from RE Shane, which is a big time bully also. RE Shane is out of the BowWow bullies. So I know what big time dogs go for. But honestly I didnt pay for 400 for my female. So paying for the best is not the case here. They wanted over 1500 for her and see what I gave, I mean if you got it, pay it, I guess, but that is just reinforcing them to charge ridiculous prices for these dogs.


----------



## bluestark

I like little mans jacket.. HAHA to cute!


----------



## Chinadog

are you going to do his ears? He is so pudgy!


----------



## CAPO

bluestark said:


> I do understand the importance of bloodlines. BUT with that being said I have a direct daughter from RE Shane, which is a big time bully also. RE Shane is out of the BowWow bullies. So I know what big time dogs go for. But honestly I didnt pay for 400 for my female. So paying for the best is not the case here. They wanted over 1500 for her and see what I gave, I mean if you got it, pay it, I guess, but that is just reinforcing them to charge ridiculous prices for these dogs.


see that i understand, seeing they know people will pay so they jack it up, i understand, and dont think i would ever try to sell them for that price even if worth it, i care more about what homes they will go into and who is raising them, not if you got the money you know, thank you i completely understand!

and i know his jacket is so cute haha, little man


----------



## Carriana

CAPO said:


> the mother is well over a year,





CAPO said:


> think im stupid enough to breed my male before a year? h*ll he wont be till over a year until i do





bahamutt99 said:


> Pssst... Give yourself until 2-3 years or better. He has to be at least 2 to get his OFA health-testing done, same with the female. And it will take you at least that long to get show titles, working titles, etc. If you're going to do it, make sure you do it right. Don't give the vultures and breeder-nitpickers (like myself) any reason to poke at what you're doing.


Baha you beat me to it!


----------



## CAPO

Chinadog said:


> are you going to do his ears? He is so pudgy!


thats what im deciding right now, ive been trying to look for a good vet to do them, as everyone knows you only have one time to do a ear crop, and mine will be between a battle and show crop, and i know he has alot of skin to grow into! haha


----------



## Chinadog

a battle prob wont be too good on him since his head will expand and leave no ear at least a show crop his head will grow into.


----------



## dixieland

Chinadog said:


> a battle prob wont be too good on him since his head will expand and leave no ear at least a show crop his head will grow into.


Agreed.I think a battle will be almost nonexistant on his head once it's fully grown.i would go with show.


----------



## bluestark

I think you should go short crop, that way when his head expands itll look like a battle crop.


----------



## Chinadog

if his head expands to 24 inchs like some of these bullies a show crop will look like a battle lol


----------



## Black Rabbit

There's the pics I been waiting for. OMG he is sooooo cute! I just can't wait to see him progress  I agree he is going to be a big big boy so a show crop will probly turn out the way you want it. Once his head grows the crop will look different  Id go with the show crop so he doesn't end up looking like he has no ears  Oh I just love him I can't wait for more pics


----------



## CAPO

yea definetly not going with the battle, my breeder does between battle and show crop, but goes closer to show because of the head getting bigger and the battle dosnt look good at all, i will let you guys know, and put more pics on soon to! your only allowed 3 pictures to be uploaded at once?


----------



## StaffyDaddy

we got chino a full show crop and it looks completely different now that he's starting to mature. we're really happy with the outcome.


----------



## bahamutt99

Carriana said:


> Baha you beat me to it!


Yeah, it always makes me nervous when people are thinking about future breedings for a puppy. You just don't know how they're going to turn out, how well they will perform, what their temperament will be like as an adult, etc. It wasn't even an "if" but a "when." So all I can say is, if it has to be a "when," let it be "when my boy is titled and health-tested and I find a female who has the same."


----------

